# erlangen trialpark



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. August 2003)

...........habe noch nie davon gehört, also kostet das was...........wo is der, bzw. wo isr erlangen??
sieht nämlich geil aus, auf oger rays fotos......................
würd ich auch ma gern fahrn...........

cu Max


----------



## biketrialer (1. August 2003)

@maks: marktplatz in hatt-town is tabu!!! ich hab stress mit den bullen gehabt die ham gesagt wenn sie noch einen irgendwann erwischen wirds bike eingezogen und es gibt ne anzeige wegen sachbeschädigung von öffentlichem eigentum.......echt klasse... 
man darf echt bald garnix mehr.....
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biketrialer (1. August 2003)

erlangen is gaubisch so bei würzburg....
toto


----------



## tingeltangeltill (1. August 2003)

20km von Nürnberg entfernt


----------



## Mario-Trial (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr. Trial _
> *@maks: marktplatz in hatt-town is tabu!!! ich hab stress mit den bullen gehabt die ham gesagt wenn sie noch einen irgendwann erwischen wirds bike eingezogen und es gibt ne anzeige wegen sachbeschädigung von öffentlichem eigentum.......echt klasse...
> man darf echt bald garnix mehr.....
> toto *



Die Bullen ham doch echt den Ar$ch offen!!!!!! Was gehtn beim Trialen bitte kaputt? Da geht eher das Rad in Arsch als irgendwelche Holz, Beton, was weiß ich teile

tztztztztz


----------



## tommytrialer (1. August 2003)

Maks bist du wieder da?

müssen wir halt in Frankfurt trialen gehen...da sagt niemand was.

@ toto
boah war die heimfahrt streßig mit dem ganzen stau urlaubsbedingt durch NRW. aber war ein schöner Tag


erlangen liegt nördlich von nürnberg. der eintritt ist kostenlos und direkt nebendran ist noch ne kleine dirtstrecke soviel ich weis


----------



## tobsen (1. August 2003)

lol, die grünen sin bei uns nich so derbe drauf.
neulich war ma trialen und da is der chris innerhalb eine baustellenumzäunung ne mauer hochgetippt. und da sin zwei grüne einfach vorbeigeschlendert


----------



## biketrialer (1. August 2003)

ich protestiere aufs schärfste, wieso is der trialpark in erlangen und net bei uns.......verdammt nochmal , aber mein trialpark bleibt das felsenmeer das is sowieso grösser und schöner  
toto


----------



## biker ben (15. September 2003)

so war am gestern da und muss sagen das ich da noch ein paar monate trainieren muss um da anständig fahren zu können. aber auch so hat es mir viel spass gemacht. und ist echt abwechslungsreich. leider ist nur ein blöder kies am boden. kosten tuts nix.


----------



## biker ben (15. September 2003)

paar bilder


----------



## biker ben (15. September 2003)

noch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (15. September 2003)

geht no was


----------



## biker ben (15. September 2003)

3t letzte


----------



## biker ben (15. September 2003)

vorletzte


----------



## biker ben (15. September 2003)

das wars:


----------



## Kohlwheelz (15. September 2003)

Ich werd net mehr, der Hüngi arbeitet jetzt in Erlangen, Da weiss ich ja wo ich ab jetzt jedes WE bin


----------



## Kohlwheelz (15. September 2003)

Ja wo ligt der den in Erlangen so genau? Bsil beschreibung halt oder was da so großes is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (15. September 2003)

erlangen ist in der nähe von nürnberg so ca 40km oder 50km von bamberg.
oder schau einfach mal auf map24.de wenn dir das nix sagt 
ich überleg auch derzeit ob ich net mein zivi in erlangen mache.
also ich werd am 10.10 wahrscheinlich wieder in erlangen sein, da da ein super konzert ist, dann werd ich das gleich mit trialen kombinieren.


----------



## Ray (15. September 2003)

20min von Nürnberg entfernt

aber so der hammer ist der trial park da jetzt auch nicht alles recht kompat und klein aber für ein wochenende bestimmt mal ganz geil

sag aber bescheid dann komme ich auch


----------



## Kohlwheelz (15. September 2003)

Ok, denke mal so das wochenende nach dem kommenden  Ich meinte aber eher wo der Trialpark in erlangen ligt... WO erlangen ligt weiss ich, hüngi arbeitet da ja!


----------



## biker ben (15. September 2003)

also der trialpark ist im röthelheimpark.
man muss in die schenkstrasse (oder so ähnliuch) einbiegen und dann am schluss steht das easthaus. da geht man rechts um die ecke und dann sieht man nen basketball platz, dahinter is der trialpark. also ich hab 30mins gebraucht um das zu finden, ohne diese beschreibung, hab dann parr leute gefragt. 
ich schau mal ob ich das in map24.de find


----------

